# Raptors @ Timberwolves, Jan. 17th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Toronto Raptors* (15-23) @ *Minnesota Timberwolves* (19-17)
January 17th, 2005, 6:00PM
TSN






































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Eric Williams, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*Anthony Carter, Trenton Hassell, Latrell Sprewell, Kevin Garnett, John Thomas*</center>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Anthony Carter's their starting PG? Are you serious??

Bosh v.s. KG again the big match-up. Wolves have been pretty crappy of late so definately winnable game for the raps.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Big game for us, hopefully we won't be too tired from today's game, a win here would be a huge confidence booster.

Speedy do you think Jalen is going to start? Does he deserve to?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Big game for us, hopefully we won't be too tired from today's game, a win here would be a huge confidence booster.
> 
> Speedy do you think Jalen is going to start? Does he deserve to?


Nah, that's my bad. Old thread.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

man we gotta break this road losing habit.. i'm just praying...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> man we gotta break this road losing habit.. i'm just praying...


Yeah... we've had a fair amount of success against the T'Wolves the past few years too... plus they're really slumping... we have a chance, but then again we're on the road. Please can we please can we baby baby please pull of a win on the road?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Anthony Carter's their starting PG? Are you serious??
> 
> Bosh v.s. KG again the big match-up. Wolves have been pretty crappy of late so definately winnable game for the raps.


Our new line-up is going for more D, and the bench with more O. However i'm sure it will be Carter unless Cassel get's back in time.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I think we're going to lose this one. The last game was a blowout for us and there was that Matt Bonner foul... they're going to have a lot of motivation this time around. And they're at home.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> I think we're going to lose this one. The last game was a blowout for us and there was that Matt Bonner foul... they're going to have a lot of motivation this time around. And they're at home.


Yeah I was going to point that out, also yes they have been struggling this season, but they've won two in a row, and will be eager to get another win at home before heading out on the road.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

None Of The Teams In The NBA Are Hard To The Raptors, If We Start Playin The Same Way We Do At Home.

Two Of Wolves Startin Line-Up Ain't In The Line Up.. 
We Need To Get This One Man! It Really Pisses Me Off When We Lose On The Road. We're 2-18 On The Road :nonono:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Wolves lineup isn't impressive at the moment and we could definitely steal a win on the road. KG will be looking to show up young Bosh after their last loss against the Raps- could get interesting.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and I really hope a big win could push through a nice trade. however, Zo might not want to sign with a team that loses to the Raps. Marshall isn't looking so hot with all this trade talk spiralling but Jalen has been showing there's plenty left in his tank. 

can you tell i really want these guys gone so we can start fresh?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Anthony Carter's their starting PG? Are you serious??


Cassell's been out of the starting gig for a few games due to some personal reason(s), and from what i've heard from other Minny fans, Flip is much more comfortable with Hudson coming off the bench rather than starting.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> The Wolves lineup isn't impressive at the moment and we could definitely steal a win on the road. KG will be looking to show up young Bosh after their last loss against the Raps- could get interesting.


i don't know...
they've won their past two games, probably realizing about how much they've underachieved, resulting in a more focused group. and as always, KG wouldn't let his teammates cruise along during this stretch of winnable games for them.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Last year in this fixture we scored 56 points if I'm not mistaken. At least we will do a lot better than that this time around.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Last year in this fixture we scored 56 points if I'm not mistaken. At least we will do a lot better than that.


yea that was a horrible game, we had so many games where we scored under 60 pts


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't see how this team will win. They don't have the confidence to win on the road & the Timberwolves despite their struggles are a good team & are going to be tough.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i cnt see us winnin this even tho bosh really will step up i feel his first 30 point game is gonna be tonite mark it! its the other players that will struggle and we are so bad on the road i jus cant predict a win even tho it would be a huge boost!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

no Olowokandi, no Madsen. the wolves are depleted at the C so you know what this means?

raps will probably jack up 20+ 3pt'ers, while only 8 or so of them go in 

Toronto Raptors = the Jekyll(home) and Hyde(away) of basketball.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Raps will definetely have to show up to win this one, but really we couldnt have asked for a better opportunity with Cassell out and Kandi and Madson out, 
having said that, we struggled to beat the Hornets without Davis in yestardays game so its possible some more players have career games against us tonight and having those players out for Minny probably wont mean that much in the end
KG is going to go off, if we can contain him early or maybe a hard foul by Hoffa that could really get him off his game
Its going to be a great test for Bosh, and i think he will show up, our guys have to get him the ball early and often


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> Raps will definetely have to show up to win this one, but really we couldnt have asked for a better opportunity with Cassell out and Kandi and Madson out,
> having said that, we struggled to beat the Hornets without Davis in yestardays game so its possible some more players have career games against us tonight and having those players out for Minny probably wont mean that much in the end
> KG is going to go off, if we can contain him early or maybe a hard foul by Hoffa that could really get him off his game
> Its going to be a great test for Bosh, and i think he will show up, our guys have to get him the ball early and often


but then again we are on the road...

the only way we go deep into the playoffs this year is if we win the Atlantic. 

I seriously doubt (right now atleast) that we can win a 7 game series without home court


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it's good to see john thomas back in the league. i sincerely doubted his "comebackability" as recently as last season, and here he is starting for the t-wolves. 

i find it hard to believe that we have much of a chance in this contest. i'm sure the players are tired, they're on the road against a team that will be looking to even the score, bosh won't sneak up on the wolves again, garnett'll come to play if only to teach bonner a thing or two, cassell might play, sprewell's heating up, etc.

i honestly can't find one logical reason to believe we'll win this game. 

but maybe that's a good thing- we often perform well in the face of such overwhelming odds.

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors playing good basketball so far, up 30-24 after one. Even early on when the T'Wolves were up by as many as 7, I knew the lead was ours for the taking because they just weren't in control. And if not for a couple late buckets by KG we would be up by 10 right now.

Still, Bosh playing great 5-5 for 10 points, Jalen not a black hole eek and Araujo letting Dave Feschuk bend over and give him some....


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

58-47 half time, could of been better for the Raps


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vi3t_boi11</b>!
> 58-47 half time, could of been better for the Raps



Wrong. It's 58-45...


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I just think hoofa should try a little less... i mean... 1-4FG for 2 points in 10 minutes isn't exactly great... he could shoot less... also i still believe he's not playing enough... he had no fouls and still only played 10 minutes!

Plus... i gotta admit... i once lost hope about bosh beeing great as people expected... i gotta say now... BOSH IS THE MAN!


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

and there goes hoffa to the bench again... man...


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> I just think hoofa should try a little less... i mean... 1-4FG for 2 points in 10 minutes isn't exactly great... he could shoot less... also i still believe he's not playing enough... he had no fouls and still only played 10 minutes!
> 
> Plus... i gotta admit... i once lost hope about bosh beeing great as people expected... i gotta say now... BOSH IS THE MAN!


1/4, 1= behind the arc, 24 sec.
1= tip and off rebound.

what´s wrong


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree that Hoffa should see a few more minutes than he does, but you have to remember that he is a rookie and isn't going to be given anything. Although today he had an awesome matchup most of the game, lining up against Eddie Griffin early on.

In the third quarter when Marshall was subbed in for him, it was a real turning point. We were looking kinda ragged until Donyell subbed in. Although I personally can't wait until Marshall is dealt... I HATE his shot selection, hate it. He can't resist the urge to chuck it up behind the arc if he even has a little bit of daylight. Holy **** man, get in the post once in a while.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

dude i live in brazil so i don't get to see the games... i try toread how people are playing through stats... and everybody know they can be deciving...


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

wow... Marshall increasing trade value right there...

Nice pack of 3-pointers


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, Donyell is shutting me up a bit with a couple huge 3's over Garnett. I still feel the same way, though. He's either really hot or really cold, but he keeps shooting either way. Not a good example for the rest of the team.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ya we got this in the bag.. now we're only 2 games back for div lead.. haha


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

now that's a twist.. raptors in the playoffs after the Carter trade... but without home court advantage we will not go any further...


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm impressed. We actually kept our composure down the stretch. That is another pro to having Jalen and Donyell come off the bench, being able to have a veteran presence in the game throughout the fourth quarter.

Bosh's double double streak continued, and we're now 10-0 when he scores 20+.

Mo Pete also continued his ineffectiveness on the road, although he was hammered in the lane on a few occasions with no calls, and generally got no respect from the refs on offense.

Oh well, a win is a win, and Marshall was huge tonight.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

WHOA WHOA WHOA STOP THE PRESSES STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!!!!!the raptors won a road game? did I see this correctly? been so long


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> now that's a twist.. raptors in the playoffs after the Carter trade... but without home court advantage we will not go any further...


Let's not think too much about how far we can go in the playoffs, let's just try to get there first, and develop as much as we can along the way.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

After bashing Mo Pete for his two point performance, I must say I love his rebounding (6 boards). It is so nice not having to depend on our bigs for all of our rebounding.

Alston also had a stellar game, 18 points and 15 assists, with the assists number being a career high.


----------



## notorious (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> WHOA WHOA WHOA STOP THE PRESSES STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!!!!!the raptors won a road game? did I see this correctly? been so long


enjoy it, another road win might take some time. Bosh was great. Rose was good for clutch shots but then he started taking too many of them but he settled down. Good game by Marshall in the 4th, he came up huge.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

marshall did increase his trading value right there... i really think we should get more than just penny to get rid of him and jalen


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG win, now as if that wasnt bad enough our next game on wensday is vs New York who is ahead of our division and has JC who always seems to go off on us.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Donyell Marshall and Jalen Rose really stepped up tonight when Minnesoda was making their run. A great confidence builder for us. We've now won 6 of our last 8, and one would have thought that we were bound to finally win a road game, with the way our team has been playing of late.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Whoa! DONYELL MARSHALL lOl
That Was A Huge 3 Pointer In KG's Eyes. I Swear, I Feel Sorry For KG Now! His The Only One In The Team Thats Playin Good Man.
CB4 Keeps His Double-Double Going.... Alston Was Amazin Tonite Man! 15 Assists, 18 Points.

Remeber What I Said 'Bout Mo Peterson.. If He Starts Droppin 20's On The Road Then I'll Say His A Great Player. He Had 2 Points Today!

Anyways We Won The Game. Let's Keep It Goin'
:dpepper:


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW marshall was big BUT BUT BUT, what happens if he misses does shots???????? We lose that's what, i wont be too harsh on him because we WON A ROAD GAME!! So lets keep it up.

I'm wondering if perhaps marshall is thinking, hmmm minny is mentioned in rumors as a team that wants me, maybe i'll try a little bit more this game to nail my shots and impress.:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors with a solid chance to get back into the playoff picture, New York with a tough 10 - 12 games coming up, and Toronto should get even closer in that time.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

This Knicks game is giong to be make it or break it for Wilkens...if hes not fired already

I swear you could see Marshal's value go up with every three tonight
and Rose did what everyone knows he can do


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

OUCh......DONYELL MARSHALL <<< JUZT_SICK :king:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris Bosh didn't get a single shot in the last nine minutes of this game, and I was ready to let-loose had Alston, Marshall and Rose continued their ball domination and led us to a loss.

I don't understand how we can freeze this kid out. He was having a great game. He got KG into foul trouble, he abused John Thomas, he could do damage against Griffin... there was one possession late where Rafer and Chris ran a pick-and-roll and Chris managed to get Hudson defending him deep in the post. Instead of passing it to him, Rafer kicked it out to Marshall in the corner. He made it, but yikes. Smarten up!

Regardless, Chris put up his Raptors record-tying 8th-straight double-double and was a big factor in the Raptors gaining the lead in the first quarter. Chris came out of the gate electric, shooting 100% over his first five shots and covering both ends of the floor.

Our strategy of letting Marshall avoid the paint and jack-up long shots in the late part of the game was a very risky strategy, especially considering how cold D-Marsh has been of late. Rose, Alston, and Marshall seemed determined to win the game for us, which was nice, but share the ball just a little, would'ya?

Mo Pete went AWOL tonight on both ends of the floor, which was a disappointment. Peterson and Williams were both fairly ineffective in the game, which led to extended minutes for Rose and Murray. Both of them played well enough, and Murray had an especially nice block in the later stages of the game.

Recently the Raptors have been earning some officiating and it's such a relief to know that the refs won't be opening the gate for the other team so much anymore. We had a lot of calls go our way tonight, which should be the norm. Minnesota was playing hard at times, but their runs were the result of some lucky bounces and crazy shots by Wally. The refs could've swung the game in the Timberwolves favour and allowed them to gain the lead, but luckily for us they did a decent job and allowed the teams to win rather than lose.

Hoffa's still having a tough time. He is a good rebounder but his defense is very inconsistent. He is missing easy assignments nightly it seems and until he can sort that out he will get limited minutes on most nights.

Rafer shot 50% and had 15 assists on just two turnovers. When he's on, he's on. Good game for him and congrats on the career high in dimes.

M16 hit an unexpected three-point shot in the fourth that can't be overlooked. That was a ballsy move. He was covered and he let it fly. He's someone that normally takes very safe shots, so it's easier for me to allow him to jack up a couple of wild ones every now and then, so long as he doesn't make it a habit. Jalen Rose blew two back-to-back three-point attempts that might've been deadly. There is a difference there.

C4 and D-Marsh give KG a lot of trouble. He really has no spark to his game when he plays us. I don't know if that is something that's been going-on all season or what, but he just doesn't seem to have that MVP-quality to his game. Numbers or not, he wasn't dominant in this game at all.

NYK @ home Wednesday. Keep it rolling!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

It's too bad MoPete had a bad day....


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought Lamond was clutch tonight and had a great game, i big reason we won tonight, when hes on hes great and fun to watch


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Will to win!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

quick question, was i the only one impressed with Eddie Griffin?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

great game, eh? the raps really strung together a solid 48 minutes for the first time since... well... i can't even remember. it might have been the first time _period_. sure, the wolves made their runs, but we always had an answer- and it was the "right" players providing it (most notably chris and jalen). i was impressed with the balance and our ability to insert daggers at the right times... maybe jalen's been teaching the team. 

bosh got off to a quick start but sat for too long in the second, i thought. by the time he got off the bench, he was in another mood and couldn't recapture his early energy. still, he had two enormous dunks later (both occurring after the wolves had cut the lead to two) so you can't really complain. i guess it's a coming of age: the old bosh would've left the game entirely after having been ignored for awhile; the new bosh is picking his spots, while maintaining his focus through dry periods.

marshall hit a lot of shots, and that's good for him, but i continue to find himself concerned with how often he camps out behind the line. he's almost become strictly a perimeter player, and while he can certainly hit the shot, his body is probably more important underneath where he can compete for the o-reb. he produced tonight, and i'm not gonna fault him for getting hot and asking for the ball, but he shoots more threes than anything else these days. he frequently builds stat lines that say FG 4-12, 3PT 4-12. his line tonight wasn't that one-sided, but it was close. don't get me wrong, his three is an important shot for our team. it's just that i think he has other assets that he should be taking to the bank more often. 

i know people are going to be getting on mo pete tonight, they've already started doing it, but i actually think he had a good game. i don't expect the boxscore fan to agree, he's going to be pulling out peterson's stats like there's no tomorrow, but this guy's effort has always been (imo) there. i don't think we've had many players like him who play no matter the conditions, and pay such limited attention to the scoresheet. no, he won't be a "factor" in tomorrow's papers but that isn't to suggest that he wasn't a factor tonight. for one thing, i think he totally took sprewell out of his rhythm, to the point where you hardly heard anything out of the "big expiring contract". i've long been a fan of mo's rebounding, and he didn't exactly fail to haul in several essential boards- at key moments- on this night either. 

to me, hoffa was probably the only raptor who had a well below-average game. since his little honeymoon period a few weeks back, he's done relatively little to impress me. it was his energy that had me excited, it was his speed on the glass and on the body. i'm starting to think that that may not have been the hoffa we're going to see for the next 10 years, but just an excited young kid getting his first pro experience playing nba ball. i mean, he looks really out of sorts on the floor- he's slow and, mentally, i'm not sure how committed he is to the gameplan. 

you can tell he has potential. he did enough to magnify his talents for us a couple of weeks ago, and continues to show some moments when he's on the floor. but he looks lost offensively now and, aside from one move in the post where he unfortunately turned the ball over, i haven't seen him impose his will on any opponent. i'm hoping he's just hitting the rookie wall, and is getting ready to break through to the next level soon, but i'm not convinced either way. though he's a more than capable rebounder, i wouldn't go so far as to call him an "asset to the team" right now. 

finally, jalen rose. i normally don't get caught up in rumours since they're everywhere- always- but i was really concerned about the 4-way discussions of last week. i mean, i can't underline how important i think jalen rose is for this team and he provided an exclamation point on my feelings tonight. i honestly don't know what this team would do without him, it would have to re-invent itself or something, because he is the very fabric of the current toronto raptors wardrobe (imo). the boxscore fan & armchair quarterback will always have a field day with rose but he affects _flow_. for that reason, he is a leader. the discussions that saw us propose him and marshall for penny hardaway were baffling- no matter what draft picks were involved. 

rose is not a declining skills star. he may be overpaid- he certainly is- but he has not become unproductive. he is relatively the same as he's always been and, whether you like it or not, he will probably be at the same level when his contract expires in 26 months. does he get worse? does he get slower? does he get more injury-prone? not at the pace of his peers. his game is simply different (in so many ways). unless there's a specific player that babcock is targeting in the 2006 FA pool, trading for hardaway is such a regressive move, imo, that it almost cannot be understood. 

this team, as showcased tonight, is already on the right path. there are three draft picks coming over the next two junes, and a 20 year old phenom breaking out as we speak. to put penny hardaway (of all players) with the remaining group would hardly help the team financially, and absolutely cripple the team (causing another "beginning") on the court. i think this franchise has been re-formatted enough and the last thing i want to see is jalen packing his bags for another city (in our division no less). for him and marshall to continue to find their names in the rumour mill concerns me in the sense that it's such a questionable move, i'm almost starting to think that these guys (mitchell and babcock both) want to move every player who was here when they got here- i.e. trade for the sake of trade.- and completely build their own team. 

that cynical half of me almost believes that the only reason morris peterson is playing so much (and _isn't_ being bandied about in the trade community) is because babcock signed him last summer.

in my opinion, i believe they've done more than their allowance, and would do well to concentrate on getting this team better and developed for a long overdue playoff run. this team is thick with depth, thick with leadership, and thick with character. taking the blood (jalen) out of the body would take some time to be replaced, and for what? 

i think jalen proved his worth tonight and if he isn't at the very least worth more to the raptors than penny hardaway right now, i don't know what more he has to do. 

it was a great game. i think our team can develop into a force (with our various assets) and i have my sights set on taking the division crown.

it should've been the goal with or without carter. 

peace


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Juzt_SicK03</b>!
> It's too bad MoPete had a bad day....


so much for player of the week now....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!


whenever the next RHOF ballot is up you get my vote


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Mo Peterson Didn't Have A Bad Day! It's Just That His Bad On The Road... We Can Still Use Him At Home. So It's All Good

Let's Go Raptors...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> Mo Peterson Didn't Have A Bad Day! It's Just That His Bad On The Road... We Can Still Use Him At Home. So It's All Good
> 
> Let's Go Raptors...


i wonder if it will actually come to Sam starting JR on the road and MO at home


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea.. I Was Thinkin Of That Too lOl
If That Happens That Wud Be Funny, But I Dont Sam Wud Do It-


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bosh - 19pts 11rebs 1asst 1blk 1stl 4TOs

KG - 20pts 14reb 4asst 0blk 1stl 4TOs

Hard not to think of Bosh as being KG Jr.... But you gotta love the kid's consistency since Vince's departure. I'd say free throw shooting's probably his biggest weakness right now, and that's a compliment!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> Mo Peterson Didn't Have A Bad Day! It's Just That His Bad On The Road... We Can Still Use Him At Home. So It's All Good
> 
> Let's Go Raptors...


Maybe it's something about the hoops at the ACC....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> whenever the next RHOF ballot is up you get my vote


Sorry, I won't allow you to vote for ballocks. In fact, I will personally stop anyone from doing so.






















He's already in the HOF!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> quick question, was i the only one impressed with Eddie Griffin?


He's nothing compared to Bosh.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

still in shock we won these last two games have really had my heart pumpin wen it was 74-72 in the third i couldnt talk i had gave in already and conceeded defeat (which i had actually done b4 the game) but wow marshall hit those three's a very risky strategy but wen it works i aint gonna complain. 



> taking the blood (jalen) out of the body would take some time to be replaced, and for what?


totally agreed without jalen i dont see good thiongs he is a true leader and really helps this team we need a leader not penny!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

MoP did not play as badly as the stats show. He actually attacked the rim several times but didn't get the calls.

Rose took THREE horrible 3pt shots in the 4th Q, none of which were even close. 

Donny had his best game of the year, and it wasn't about the shooting. His D was really impressive. He actually used his body and boxed out KG all night. If he played like that every game the Raps would be a much better team.

Whole team played great. Hoffa, Bosh, Lamond Murray, Milt all with big contributions.

Bonner got some very tough rebounds. Fought hard and made a big 3pt shot.

Rafer ran the offense extremely well. Passed up several open shots in order to run the show better. Attacking the paint more.

Great win. Bring on the Knicks.


----------

